
Ralph Ellison in Opposition - apollinaire
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/ralph-ellison-in-opposition/
======
ble
After reading Rampersad's biography of Ellison, I feel like I'll eventually
pick the book that this piece reviews. I'm not sold on the idea that
Rampersad's biography was being wholly unfair to Ellison, at least on the
subject of pointing out the gulfs or differences between him and Black writers
who rose to acclaim after him.

